

Tell HN: Google Maps know where I'm at when tethered to my phone (in Chrome) - juiceandjuice

This seems like some sort of magic to me.&#60;p&#62;I'm tethered to my iPhone 3GS (I have dev account, using SOCKS proxy) and I pull up google maps in chrome.&#60;p&#62;I click the "My Location" button, and it pinpoints me 20 ft from my house, which I just moved in to today (hence the tethering)&#60;p&#62;If I was on my phone this would make sense... but I'm on a laptop using a 3G connection from a phone and receiving no other information from the phone.
======
timrobinson
I don't know the reason, but I could guess that:

\- Your phone has an IP address

\- Your IP address is assigned to a cell tower

\- Google knows where each cell tower is located

~~~
juiceandjuice
Except for the fact that it pinpointed(!) my address and showed an error range
of ~30 feet. Unless there's a cell tower on my roof that I'm not aware of, it
still doesn't make sense.

